# fun with the stare down.



## drop bear (Mar 8, 2015)

Jules the jackal vs ben 10.





and wait until you see how this fight panned out.


----------



## drop bear (Mar 8, 2015)

It is a good example of how solid pressure striking can end a fight quickly.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 8, 2015)

I know the stare down is part of the prizefight game but I'm happy to see the arrogant fool got his *** handed to him in the ring


----------



## Steve (Mar 8, 2015)

Nothing says insecure jerk like a face tattoo.


----------

